#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   eingerissene Vorhaut >

## twuppi53

was können die Ursachen einer eingerissen Vorhaut sein (außer Mechanischer Belastung)

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
schlidere doch mal Dein ganz persönliches Anliegen, dann kann man die Frage besser beantworten. Typischerweise sind es entzündliche Veränderungen, gerade infolge einer (relativen) Einengung der Vorhaut, die Einrisse der Vorhaut begünstigen. 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## twuppi53

Hallo logiker,ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt,aber seit geraumer Zeit muß ich mehrere Medikamente nehmen.Ich habe die Vermutung,daß ein Medikament dafür verantwortlich ist(Duoplavin,Pentalong,tramadol,Simvastin,Glimepi  rid u.L-Thyroxin).Gruß twuppi53

----------


## urologiker

Deine Annahme ist wahrscheinlich nur sehr bedingt richtig. Ich entnehme Deiner Medikation, dass du einen Typ-2-Diabetes hast, der für Entzündlichkeiten in diesem Bereicht prädisponiert. Dies könnte sehr gut ursächliche Bedeutung haben. Hast Du inzwischen eine etwas enge Vorhaut oder läßt sie sich ganz leicht über die Eichel streifen?

----------


## twuppi53

die Vorhaut ist durch die Entzündung etwas eng ,geht aber noch über die Eichel.Mfg.twuppi53

----------

